# Gepäckträger an Sattelstütze und Steckachse montieren



## Burma-Horst (23. Januar 2016)

Ich möchte an mein Canyon ( Grand Canyon AL 29 9.9) Hardtail einen Gepäckträger für die Ortlieb Backroller Packtaschen montieren. Am Rahmen gibt es leider keine Befestigungsbohrungen, die Montage ist also nur an Sattelstütze und Steckachse (DT swiss 9mm) möglich. 
Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir einen Gepäckträger empfehlen?
Grüße
Horst


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Januar 2016)

Z.B. dieser Träger:
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/pletscher-quick-rack-systemgepaecktraeger/aid:51255
und solche Schellen ( Durchmesser beachten ! ):
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/tubus-schellenpaar-fuer-sitzstrebenbefestigung/aid:51363


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burma-Horst (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,
den Gepäckträger hatte ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen, bei der Sitzstrebenbefestigung bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob die passt. Bei meinem Bike sind Sitzstrebenrohre ziemlich dick, das müsste ich vorab mal testen.
Eine verlängerte Steckachse zur Aufnahme des Gepäckträgers wäre mir daher am liebsten, ich frag einfach mal bei Tubus an ob die so etwas liefern können.
Hier ein paar Bilder:



 

 Grüße
Horst


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Januar 2016)

Die Idee mit der Steckachse ist nur bist zum ersten Plattfuss gut, dann wird es eine fummelige Angelegenheit.
Die Idee vom bunten Allgäuer finde ich gut und den Hinweis mit den Schellen hat er dir ja gegeben.
Wäre eine sichere Sache, eventuell die Rohre noch mit Steinschlagschutzfolie schützen und fertig.


----------



## Burma-Horst (24. Januar 2016)

Ja, die Lösung ist günstig und sieht solide aus, ich werde die Schellen auf jeden Fall bestellen und testen, bis zum Urlaub habe ich noch ein paar Monate Zeit.
Grüße
Horst


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Januar 2016)

Solche Schellen hatte ich früher ( als ich noch gelegentlich mit Gepäckträger fuhr  ) auch im Einsatz.
Ich hab da immer eine Lage PVC Band drunter gemacht damit die Sitzstreben nicht verkratzt werden.
Ansonsten hat es immer gut gehalten.


----------



## stuntzi (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn Du mit den Schellen nicht klar kommst oder sie doof findest, bieten sich immer noch Träger für Schnellspannerachsen an. Obiges Karbonhardtail fuhr damit problemlos zwei Ortliebs und einen Rucksack von Kolumbien nach Feuerland. Steckachsen sind innen hohl, da könnte man wohl relativ problemlos einen zusätzlichen Schnellspanner in Überlänge (gibts zB für Anhängerkupplungen) durchstecken.

Natürlich muss das Ding runter beim Plattfuß... aber so viel davon hat man an einem "Packtaschenreiserad" jetzt auch wieder nicht. Geht zur Not trotzdem recht flott: Taschen runterklicken, Schnellspanner raus, Träger ein Stück nach oben drehen, Laufrad raus.

Details: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/andix-von-kolumbien-nach-feuerland.697347/page-55#post-12021777


----------



## Burma-Horst (30. Januar 2016)

Servus Stuntzi, super Lösung mit den Schnellspanner in Überlänge.
Ich werde eine meiner gebrauchten Steckachsen etwas modifizieren damit ein Schnellspanner in Überlänge passt.
Das wird super stabil, das wackelt bestimmt nix auf längerer Fahrt.
VG Horst


----------



## Blackflash (16. Juli 2016)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit den Schellen nicht klar kommst oder sie doof findest, bieten sich immer noch Träger für Schnellspannerachsen an. Obiges Karbonhardtail fuhr damit problemlos zwei Ortliebs und einen Rucksack von Kolumbien nach Feuerland. Steckachsen sind innen hohl, da könnte man wohl relativ problemlos einen zusätzlichen Schnellspanner in Überlänge (gibts zB für Anhängerkupplungen) durchstecken.
> 
> Natürlich muss das Ding runter beim Plattfuß... aber so viel davon hat man an einem "Packtaschenreiserad" jetzt auch wieder nicht. Geht zur Not trotzdem recht flott: Taschen runterklicken, Schnellspanner raus, Träger ein Stück nach oben drehen, Laufrad raus.
> 
> Details: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/andix-von-kolumbien-nach-feuerland.697347/page-55#post-12021777


----------



## Blackflash (16. Juli 2016)

Stunzi, kannst Du nochmal die Produktnamen oder Links reinstellen, die Du hier gekauft hast.
Welcher Gepäckträger und welche Verbindung am sitzrohr.

Vielen Dank. Michael


----------



## sarge (17. Juli 2016)

Habe an einem Cube Carbon 29er den Tubus Disco Gepäckträger mit der Bontrager Klemme 
für 8,99€ von Bike24 verbaut. Hält alles wunderbar und fest.
Der Gepäckträger hat eine 190mm Steckachse mit 5mm Durchmesser, welche genau durch
die hohle X12-135 Steckachse durchpasst. Kein verlängern oder sonstiges gebastele notwendig.
Lässt sich ruckzuck montieren und demontieren und ist alles andere als Hexenwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackflash (19. Juli 2016)

sarge schrieb:


> Habe an einem Cube Carbon 29er den Tubus Disco Gepäckträger mit der Bontrager Klemme
> für 8,99€ von Bike24 verbaut. Hält alles wunderbar und fest.
> Der Gepäckträger hat eine 190mm Steckachse mit 5mm Durchmesser, welche genau durch
> die hohle X12-135 Steckachse durchpasst. Kein verlängern oder sonstiges gebastele notwendig.
> Lässt sich ruckzuck montieren und demontieren und ist alles andere als Hexenwerk.



Vielen Dank. Habe ich jetzt mal gekauft. Bin gespannt, ob es passt.


----------



## sarge (19. Juli 2016)

Na dann schreib mal bitte, wie bei dir das ganze gepasst hat. Habe grad einen kleinen Fehler
in meiner Beschreibung gefunden, ist natürlich eine Schnellspannerachse beim Gepäckträger
dabei, welche durch die hohle Steckachse am Radl passt. Sorry


----------



## dr_diggler (14. September 2016)

sarge schrieb:


> Habe an einem Cube Carbon 29er den Tubus Disco Gepäckträger mit der Bontrager Klemme
> für 8,99€ von Bike24 verbaut. Hält alles wunderbar und fest.
> Der Gepäckträger hat eine 190mm Steckachse mit 5mm Durchmesser, welche genau durch
> die hohle X12-135 Steckachse durchpasst. Kein verlängern oder sonstiges gebastele notwendig.
> Lässt sich ruckzuck montieren und demontieren und ist alles andere als Hexenwerk.



Hi sarge, ich hab ne X12-142 Steckachse von Syntace montiert. Die ist ja 7mm breiter als deine 135. 
War bei dem Tubus Disco noch soviel Luft das es mit der 142 auch passen würde?


----------



## Blackflash (14. September 2016)

Hi,
ich bin sarge auch noch eine Antwort schuldig. Also es passte fast. Am Gepäckträger musste unten wo die Achse ist etwas vom Gepäckträger weggeflext werden, da der Rahmen im "Weg" vor. Hat der freundliche Fahrradhändler gemacht....
Sonst alles okay. Hat auch schon die erste Radtour gehalten bei meinem Sohn gehalten.....


----------



## sarge (14. September 2016)

@dr diggler
Bin mir gerade nicht sicher und kanns auch nicht nachmessen, aber da es sich beim Cube um eine hohle X12
Achse mit 11er Kasette handelt, nennt sich das ganze wohl 135*+*. Dies bedeutet wiederum 142mm Länge.
Wieviele Gewindegänge das ganze draufpasst habe ich nicht gezählt, aber es sind mehr als genug um das
ganze anständig zu spannen. Das Ding ist 190mm lang.
Meine Frau fährt das ganze nun bereits über 500km, meist auf holprigen Strecken und das mit ner gut bepackten,
einseitig hängenden Ortliebtasche daran.
@Blackflash 
Freut mich, dass es dann doch noch gepasst und gehalten hat und manchmal muss man halt ein wenig 
improvisieren.


----------

